# BRABUS STEALTH CL600 S V12 (Exhaust is OMG!)



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

The exhaust note literally made the hair on my nads straighten out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek-Y_lMoIfw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bE34ST (Feb 14, 2009)

Holy God his is just SICK!!


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

sounds like a semi-truck. Not a desired sound for me.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

that thing sounds like crap lol


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds like a semi!!


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Sounds like a broken pos. Probably cuz it's a v12.
In my own personal opinion. A v10 sounds the best.


----------



## AlboBMW (Feb 5, 2009)

that m5 is too much. yeah it's nice for a minute, but I wouldn't want to live with it. a good exhaust should be low and raspy at low RPM's, and scream like an F1 car in the 6-7k range.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AlboBMW said:


> sounds like a semi-truck. Not a desired sound for me.





Missmodena310 said:


> sounds like a semi!!


That was my first thought too. Give me a domestic V-8 for a good sounding exhaust, although the noise inside a Ferrari 360 CS over 7k rpms is heaven.


----------



## series88 (May 6, 2007)

that cl sounds wrong. This is how a v12 should sound in my book... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5ZIomet8Yk&feature=related


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

Man that M5 sounds great. How I'd love to have one of those (minus the maintenance cost required to keep it running!).


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Nah... I LOVE the idea of owning a super-elite Ubber-Benz that sounds like a Nascar Pro-Stocker! 

But hey... I don't move in "ordinary circles."


----------



## stigst3r (Jun 10, 2009)

man that m5 sound sick


----------

